# What age do you think its ok to start working out?



## Monster Mayhem (Dec 8, 2004)

i have a 12 yr old brother he going to be 13 in a month but all he wants to do is lift with me. he wants to be as big and strong as i am. i keep telling him that the chance of that is going to be low because we come from diffferent dads, mine 6'3" 225lbs his 5'8" and not very big he himself is about 5'4 90lbs is it ok to work him out at that age? or do u think i should wait? any adivse would be helpful


----------



## alexanne (Dec 8, 2004)

too young! Id say wait until hes 16, his muscles are not fully developed yet, if he starts working out now, he might stay at 5'4 for the rest of his life, but i do recommend pullups, pushups, and situps, let him do that for now.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

Feed him well and he'll grow with out even lifting


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 8, 2004)

id strongly advise against it.

 16 or 17 is fine, because around that time you start to stop growing, but at 12/13 youre still very much a kid.

 if he starts working out now, not only could he get muscle damage, but bone damage also. ive seen pictures of kids who did weights too young, and their bones are warped and bent under the stress, so that they have arms like boomerangs and stuff.

 its not pretty.

 the bones harden as you get older, but if youre too young theyre very much like bendy sticks.

 id tell him to wait for a few years yet.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, i have a feeling everyone is going to say feed him like a horse, but also I don't think it would be dangerous for him to lift, as long as he learns how to lift properly, with good form, etc.  I think if someone puts emphasis on this in the begining, it can lead to better lifting habits in the future.


----------



## simbh (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep , just tell him to do bodyweight exercises. Not very good when hes that young , hes in the middle of his growing sprees . Tell him hell have enough time to workout with you when hes older . I wouldnt recommend doing weights before 16 either.


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2004)

alexanne said:
			
		

> if he starts working out now, he might stay at 5'4 for the rest of his life



where do you people come up with the garbage !  

there is no medical evidence that even remotely links resistance training at a young age to reduced height.  your height is coded in your DNA...weight training does not alter your genetic code... 

why can't people stop perpetuating these stupid myths. do some research !!!!!

I would have him start out with bodyweight only exercises until he builds up his coordination enough to use weights with proper form.

I started weight training at 13 and joined my first gym at around 14 (7th grade)...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 8, 2004)

But Lam it will close his growth plates ... J/K don't kill me


----------



## BritChick (Dec 8, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> where do you people come up with the garbage !
> 
> there is no medical evidence that even remotely links resistance training at a young age to reduced height.  your height is coded in your DNA...weight training does not alter your genetic code...
> 
> ...



Okay I am TOTALLY with you on this one LAM, I'm actually stunned to hear so many people who think it would actually be detrimental to weight train at this age.
I started lifting at 13 through my high schools weight training program, I entered a bodybuilding contest at 17. 
The most important thing is that he is learning proper form and not working beyond his means.
I think it's cool that he's interested at such a young age and would do what I could to encourage him with his goals.


----------



## MrHull (Dec 8, 2004)

I started at 14, im 16 now, i kept growing.. i did my first strongman comp at only just 15 and came joined first...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

I would suggest that he stick with bodyweight exercises until he has almost fully gone through puberty.  My little brother just turned 13 about a month ago, and he often wants to workout with me.  Probably around 14 or so he will be good to go, although it is totally dependant on genetics and environment.


----------



## Machher (Dec 8, 2004)

in my experiences i started early 15. Since i was to stubborn to ask how to properly perform exercises, to work all body parts, lift heavy, diet etc etc. i basically wasted my time for the first year.

I realized this about a week ago i remembered that a year ago about this time, when i flexed my biceps were flat and level with the rest of my arm, despite a year of lifting. As i start learning more about BBing did i actually start benifitting from the noobie gains, and felt a 110% improvenet in my overall physical fitness level.

So i think you should take into account if guidance will be provided, obviously your there and probably will be behind him all the way. But still 13 is a bit young IMO.


----------



## LittleKid (Dec 8, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay I am TOTALLY with you on this one LAM, I'm actually stunned to hear so many people who think it would actually be detrimental to weight train at this age.
> I started lifting at 13 through my high schools weight training program, I entered a bodybuilding contest at 17.
> The most important thing is that he is learning proper form and not working beyond his means.
> I think it's cool that he's interested at such a young age and would do what I could to encourage him with his goals.


 I'm 14 right now, and I started at around 13 and 3/4, i've definatly grown.. hell ever since then, i've had a few veins in my arms pop up. If weightlifting at a young age was bad, i'm pretty sure my school wouldn't offer it as a class.. Most the guys in that class are a year younger than me to.


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2004)

IMO..if chidren are old enough to play contact sports in school which is 7th grade and 12 years old they are surely old enough to strengthen their bodies for such...or does playing football at any early age also stunt growth ? maybe I missed that medical study in the NEJM...


----------



## Machher (Dec 8, 2004)

I had asked my doctor, upon this issue i forgot to add that in. He said

"Your body requires energy to grow. Diverting most if not all of your energy to weight training will cause you not to grow, especially if your diet is not appropriate. Your growth plates will close over time as everyone's do but theyll close invariably even if you have not grown since you were 13 due to a lack of energy. So going overboard with any type of physical exercise will stunt your growth."

Besides weight training increases bone density, and at a higher rate when you are young. Nothing bad could come from it clearly.


----------



## Cyber_Pinky (Dec 8, 2004)

Moderation is the key.  I coach 12 year old kids and will start next year helping them weight train if they so choose.  But I will be sicking mostly with Core excercises, large amounts of reps and never going for "power or strength".


----------



## Zac2013 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck what everyone in here suggests I suggest 14 yrs old. Because If he wants to play football are something to make it to the next level it will take that. Other ways he end up taking steroids are something.


----------



## Hawkwind (Dec 8, 2004)

> Okay I am TOTALLY with you on this one LAM, I'm actually stunned to hear so many people who think it would actually be detrimental to weight train at this age.
> I started lifting at 13 through my high schools weight training program, I entered a bodybuilding contest at 17.
> The most important thing is that he is learning proper form and not working beyond his means.
> I think it's cool that he's interested at such a young age and would do what I could to encourage him with his goals.


 As a mom of three now adult kids...I gotta tell you. I go absolutely freakin' nuts when people try to say that kids shouldn't lift young! There is nothing wrong with lifting light and learning proper form. For a kid to want to take control of their health is fantastic and should be encouraged!

 I allowed my kids to lift light if they wanted to lift. One son went to the gym with me when he was getting ready to join the Air Force. They even sell weight sets designed specifically for kids.

 There is a great book out titled "Strength Training for Young Athletes" that is a wonderful way to gain sound advice in training for youth. 

 With the growing number of overweight children in America a kid that wants to lift with a family member is a miracle! Kudos to that child for wanting to make a healthy change.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 8, 2004)

There is *ABSOLUTELY* nothing wrong with weight training as a pre-adolescent.  I can't even muster the energy to dignify some of this nonsense..


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 8, 2004)

> I had asked my doctor, upon this issue i forgot to add that in. He said
> 
> "Your body requires energy to grow. Diverting most if not all of your energy to weight training will cause you not to grow, especially if your diet is not appropriate. Your growth plates will close over time as everyone's do but theyll close invariably even if you have not grown since you were 13 due to a lack of energy. So going overboard with any type of physical exercise will stunt your growth."
> 
> Besides weight training increases bone density, and at a higher rate when you are young. Nothing bad could come from it clearly.





So that's what your doctor said?  Did you record his voice and then copy it onto the computer, or did he just send you a memo?  You shouldn't use quotes if it isn't really a quote, and I doubt that you memorized him that specifically.

There is NO EVIDENCE that weight training is negative at a young age, that it effects bone growth or complicates your genetic disposition to grow.  How is pumping iron going to influence your genetics??  Seriously, do some research


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2004)

The only reason I think it makes sense to wait until puberty really start to kick in is because hormone production picks up.  There's nothing wrong with doing it younger, per say, but I still suggest bodyweight exercises to get started.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 8, 2004)

Some things on this board never sieze to amaze me.


----------



## Machher (Dec 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> So that's what your doctor said? Did you record his voice and then copy it onto the computer, or did he just send you a memo? You shouldn't use quotes if it isn't really a quote, and I doubt that you memorized him that specifically.
> 
> There is NO EVIDENCE that weight training is negative at a young age, that it effects bone growth or complicates your genetic disposition to grow. How is pumping iron going to influence your genetics?? Seriously, do some research


im paraphrasing him. i just put quotes indacting where he started talking and stopped....excuse me i forgot that this is english class 

No where in my last post did it suggest that weight training will stunt your growth. It does say leaving no energy for growth will. Btw, i forgot to add he said: resistance training is not bad for you, just as long as you do it sensibly infact this type of exercise is good for you. Im paraphrasing, just for clarification. I appologize for any misunderstanding.

As i thought about this topic, i came to the conclusion a lack of energy would be if i were in a large calorie deficit. It makes sense, like muscle growth, why dont you believe bone growth along with every other type of growth that comes with height would not be slowed by a lack in energy. This is the very rule of bodybuilding... not enough of surplus calories will not result in muscle growth. Why would it be difference for other forms of growth.

I suppose it would have to be an extreme calorie deficit besides at a young age your metabolism is high, and we eat like beasts. Well atleast most of us.

Im quite sure weight training increases bone density. To tell you the truth i have heard much about it and how studies show this. but i cant show you an absolutley reliable source to prove it.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Dec 9, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Some things on this board never sieze to amaze me.


It's "cease to amaze"... 


I do think that's a bit young to start.  I would say 14 would be better, at the earliest.  The main thing would be teaching him the proper form.  There has been a huge influx of young kids into my gym of late...it seems to be a trend.  And I can't help but cringe when I see them lifting with AWFUL form.  I MEAN AWFUL...  Yesterday, I helped out two different kids, because I couldn't stand to watch anymore.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 9, 2004)

So power training is bad at a young age (or was that one of the untrue responses?)?  I'm not that young, but I'm fifteen (which is still quite young) and that's what I train for.  Should I not be, or is there really no evidence that this will negatively affect me?

 This also brings me to the question of whether weight training has long-term negative effects.  Are there any, given that the trainee uses proper form?


----------



## redspy (Dec 9, 2004)

I started out at about 14 and it doesn't appear to have caused me any harm.


----------



## nmuriqi (Dec 9, 2004)

Let him lift light and get the form down, oh and don't feed him that crap about coming from different fathers, it could discourage him...just because he might not end up as tall as you, doesn't mean he can't be as strong, or even stronger.


----------



## Hawkwind (Dec 10, 2004)

Good point nmuriqi,
 My sons have the same dad. My oldest is 5' 10' ...just like his dad and my middle son is 6' 2"...just like my father and my brothers. My husband is the tallest in his family at 5' 10" and I'm the shortest in my family at 5' 7". Genetics can be a flukey thing.


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Dec 10, 2004)

im 16 and have been wrking out for almost a year and i wish i would have started at 13,14 if you are worried about him damaging his bones and shit give him a routine with light wieghts. 
i really dont see how much damage it could do cuz you body is growing and if you work out it will grow more...lol
for now just get him to do push ups, dips, and chin ups. id say that should be good for now


----------



## Machher (Dec 10, 2004)

lilguy_bigdream said:
			
		

> im 16 and have been wrking out for almost a year and i wish i would have started at 13,14 if you are worried about him damaging his bones and shit give him a routine with light wieghts.
> i really dont see how much damage it could do cuz you body is growing and if you work out it will grow more...lol
> for now just get him to do push ups, dips, and chin ups. id say that should be good for now


might i remind you light weights do not induce hypertrophy.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 10, 2004)

Have him learn form, and then lift out the same way any normal, intelligent person would..


----------

